
Top Crypto and Security Conferences Ranking - aburan28
http://icsd.i2r.a-star.edu.sg/staff/jianying/conference-ranking.html
======
thomasrossi
Security is one of the fields where I think the most interesting stuff arrives
at conferences when they are so old:) In a phd course we reviewed some
articles disclosing possible attacks, but by the time they went "public" they
were practically old.

